# what are the chances...?



## Lordbud (Jan 16, 2016)

In addition to old Local bottles I also collect advertising memorabilia. Low end of course, none of the super expensive stuff the advanced collectors go for.
I found an odd wall mounted receptable from the Nathan-Dohrmann department store in San Francisco on ebay. And by absolute wild chance the very next item I found and won on ebay was also from Nathan-Dohrmann!
Check out the pics.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool items!! Do you have any idea of what use the first item was for?? They once were a pretty popular dept store............Andy


----------



## whittled (Jan 18, 2016)

It's part of a lamp. EBAY LINK


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for the link, pretty cool item, must have been several of them at the store......Andy


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 23, 2016)

Just now caught the reply/link on this. I didn't pay anywhere near the asking price still up on ebay for this duplicate item. The seller is apparently in no hurry to offload this more complete lamp. I would imagine that they sold these lamps to businesses back in the day. Perhaps bars, restaurants, etc.


----------

